# Your favorite city/town



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 9, 2017)

What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 9, 2017)

San Diego


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2017)

Damascus, Virginia. My hometown.

I own one of those mountains. Not tellin which one. Well, maybe one and one half.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 9, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.


D.C.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 9, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.



I couldn't say which is my favorite, because each city might bring something different. Some are good for living, some are good for visiting. Some are good for the mood you were in when you went there. 

However I like old historical buildings and the BEST place for that is Rothenburg ob der Tauber which would have been even better had the Americans not bombed it in WW2 for absolutely no reason whatsoever. 











Check it out on the new google earth too...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 9, 2017)

I remember Damascus VA from the coal strikes of 1989.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Americans not bombed it in WW2 for absolutely no reason whatsoever.



Don't mention the war...


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 9, 2017)

I grew up near San Francisco, and there simply isn't another city like it.

I sure as hell wouldn't want to live there, but I love going back and visiting.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2017)

Newport and Little Compton in RI, Falmouth, MA, Martha's Vineyard, etc.  There are a lot of really beautiful little coastal towns here in NE.  I like tiny little quiet towns over busy crowded cities for the most part.  

This is Falmouth.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 9, 2017)

Different cities, different times of my life.

Toronto   Riverboat

Toronto   El Mocombo

Toronto   Larry's

NYC       boy oh boy with my parents when I was young THE Pepperment Lounge

NYC       Much later in life : CBGB's

LA          A real long story  and it was awesome

SF         Ditto

Nashville  Some of the best of times. 

New Orleans and Winnfield. Uncle Earls. Catahoula days. 

Now       Middle of nowhere and loving that too Piney, Manitoba


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.


Heilbronn FRG.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2017)

No such thing as a good city


----------



## xband (Nov 9, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.



Olongapo City, Philippines. The armpit of the Pacific.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.
> ...


I've been there....

Rothenberg FRG is very old, but they had the coolest Christmas Toystore I've ever seen. Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Wikipedia


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2017)

Boston, of course.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 9, 2017)

Charleston SC or St Augustine FL


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)

french quarter new orleans


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 9, 2017)

NYC

Aka, The Center of the Universe.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)

i can do cities for about 3 days...then i just want out....nyc you develop a hacking cough....after the first day....san fran is fucking cold and rainy ....vancouver is nice but not the great place the canadians want you to think it is....extreme poverty and lots of hard core drug abuse....my idiot canadian friend could not figure out why this woman was standing in the middle of the street...swaying back and forth....at that moment i realized the canadian had never seen someone doing herion


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 9, 2017)

montreal....damn what a great place....except for driving on sidewalks....hello fuckers...we are trying to walk here


----------



## Dalia (Nov 9, 2017)

Vermont





My 5 favorite Christmas movie houses - ~ House Crazy ~


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2017)

Kyoto


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Austin, Texas   ......


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> montreal....damn what a great place....except for driving on sidewalks....hello fuckers...we are trying to walk here



Hey, you don't like my driving then get off the sidewalk... Damn tourists wanting to walk where I drive!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2017)

Favorite city would be Portland, Oregon...


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Boston, of course.


Lived there for almost 10 years.

Loved listening to Howie Carr on AM radio during my afternoon ride home from work.  ....


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

St. Louis

Coeur D Alene

Heber City

Albuquerque

Sedona

Santa Cruz


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 15, 2017)

Salt Lake City

Carlsbad, CA

St. George, UT


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2017)

NYC
DC
London, UK
Wells, Somerset, UK
Istanbul, Turkey
Any New England town by the sea
Luv 'em.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 15, 2017)

Beacon, New York.

They have this.






They have this.






They have this.






This.






This
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This





This.





They have this.






This.






This.






This


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Coeur D Alene


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Heber City


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sant Cruz


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Albuquerque old town


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

St Louis Ladue neighborhood


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2017)

Denver Colorado...


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> Albuquerque old town


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2017)

Paris and Buffalo, of course LOL. Buffalo is kind of a Renaissance City these days, a comeback from McKinley being assassinated... All the buildings are still there. and no it's not especially cold but sometimes you get 6 feet of snow LOL


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> Albuquerque old town


Loved Old Town Albuquerque on Christmas. The candalaria in Old Town were so beautiful. Christmas lunch/dinner at Jemez Pueblo was awesome. So telling of the great spiritual power of the people who live at Jemez. A mighty community.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Paris and Buffalo, of course LOL. Buffalo is kind of a Renaissance City these days, a comeback from McKinley being assassinated... All the buildings are still there. and no it's not especially cold but sometimes you get 6 feet of snow LOL


Very friendly and the bars are open till 4...


----------



## westwall (Nov 15, 2017)

That's a hard one.  Paris is wonderful, I love the flea market at Clignancourt...  Sienna has the best festivals.  Melbourne during the F1 race is the best place to be for a whole week out of the year, London has more history in a few blocks than most country's do.  Rome is outstanding, and as far as ancient sites go Pompeii is the ultimate.....  I simply can't pick just one....


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

Paris was my fav city.

not today but before the Islamic immigration.. poor Paris today


But


My GOD the lost generation  the 1920s! yes!


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

I like Buenos Aires too.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> Paris was my fav city.
> 
> not today but before the Islamic immigration.. poor Paris today
> 
> ...


When it was cheap LOL and you could actually live there.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Paris was my fav city.
> ...




It was wonderful......all American artists went there and had so much fun......and learnt so much.....

But ...it was not now

It was in the 1920s.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




So.....you’re 80-something?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sedona


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.


Key West Florida USA


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 15, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.


Funky Town.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

fncceo said:


> San Diego


Water is too cold.

Not great for surfing like Hawaii and not great for scuba like anyplace in Florida or Hawaii.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

*”If you are lucky enough to have lived in Paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast.” Ernest Hemingway

There you go.

1920s not now anymore sorry*


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.
> ...


You can get killed in DC -- plenty of people have -- but you can't get a gun permit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Comrade Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.
> ...


Deutschland is too crowded and the women and girls there are too bossy.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> I grew up near San Francisco, and there simply isn't another city like it.
> 
> I sure as hell wouldn't want to live there, but I love going back and visiting.


You can get killed in San Francisco -- plenty of people have -- but you can't get a gun permit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Different cities, different times of my life.
> 
> Toronto   Riverboat
> 
> ...


O Canada is too too cold !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Charleston SC or St Augustine FL


Excellent choices.

Of the two St. A. is the better.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> french quarter new orleans


... unless there is a hurricane on the way !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> NYC
> 
> Aka, The Center of the Universe.


You can get killed in NYC.

Google Kitty Genovese.

And you can't get a gun permit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> *”If you are lucky enough to have lived in Paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast.” Ernest Hemingway
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 1920s not now anymore sorry*


You can get killed by Muslim terrorists there.

But you can't get a gun permit.

A gun permit probably would not do you much good.

You would need an AK-47 permit.

And even my own redneck hillbilly state does not permit those in public.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

New York in the 1920s I dig too....that was so long ago....and so far away.....


so far apart from the libs and demrats and ...these communist scum of today....


GOD what a different world that was.....


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Vermont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good maple syrup.

Cold winters though.

Almost as cold as O Canada.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Favorite city would be Portland, Oregon...


Rains a lot there though.


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

idiot


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> NYC
> DC
> London, UK
> Wells, Somerset, UK
> ...


Vermont New England yes, any other New England no.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Denver Colorado...


Most everyone in Wyoming, Nebraska, New Mexico, and Utah knows that Colorado has gone to pot.

The Colombian drug lords are buying up a lot of land there too.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> *”If you are lucky enough to have lived in Paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast.” Ernest Hemingway
> 
> There you go.
> 
> 1920s not now anymore sorry*




So, were you in Paris in the 1920s or not?


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *”If you are lucky enough to have lived in Paris as a young man, then wherever you go for the rest of your life, it stays with you, for Paris is a moveable feast.” Ernest Hemingway
> ...



Sure


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Nov 15, 2017)

Denver, Colorado


----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2017)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




This is me(disguised  like   in Paris in the 1920s LOL.... or  New York....or Berlin.....but it is the 1920s decade....and that is me   the whole internet  knows that by now~   I paid for that hat in a Saint Vincent de Paul second hand shop LOL and I paid a few cents for that pearl collar in a K Mart shop hhaaaaaaa


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > NYC
> ...




Ah, those Vermont towns by the sea, eh?


????????????????????????


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Wet?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2017)

LOL  Metropolis/Island.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


Oh, please. I've been in the DC area for decades. It's a great city. I worked downtown for decades, just a walk to DuPont Circle and the White House. Very rich in culture. I'm glad that there is a restriction on building so that it is not a skyscraper city. I don't know who is spreading this shit about DC. What I can tell you is that they are downright ignorant. Good people here from all over the world, good food, good friendship. Leave your gun at home. It's not necessary. We are polite folks here.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Do you ever take pics of chimpies eating out of the trash cans ? That was always entertaining. They usually had a jacket pocket full of condiments they snatched when using the loo at fast food shitholes. Pull 1/3 of a hotdog out of the can, wipe it off, reach in the army jacket( with flag-of course) pocket and ponder...ketchup or mustard ?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 16, 2017)

Polo, Illinois


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up near San Francisco, and there simply isn't another city like it.  I sure as hell wouldn't want to live there, but I love going back and visiting.
> ...


I do try to avoid getting killed when I'm there.


.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Comrade Johnson said:
> ...


Judging by my life in D.C., there's little to no need for a gun.  I'm not going to concern myself about not being able to do that which I have no need to do.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2017)

Xelor said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Thank you. I've lived in DC, Maryland, and Virginia. I don't know where this stuff comes from that we are living in some sort of war zone. The museums, Ford's theater, Chinatown, Rock Creek Park, DuPont, the Florida Avenue Grill, Ben's Chili Bowl, Georgetown. All of the communities of Thais, Koreans, Middle Easterners, Indians, Ethiopians, Hondurans, Colombians, Vietnamese, Mexicans. The DC community is so rich. If I've left anyone else out, it is a failure of thinking. All contribute to our lives and our community. The DC area is a great place to live.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 16, 2017)

Cedar Rapids, Iowa.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 16, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Of the 3 of them Virginia is definitely your safest bet.

You can carry your own gun there.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 16, 2017)

Xelor said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


A recent paraphlegic wrote an essay about how he regrets the day in D.C. that he stopped for gas late at night in D.C. and while he was gassing-up his car a Negro gunned him down and took the car.

It is one of those PTSD stories that stings with the thought of how one moment in D.C. can change your life forever for the worse.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


What is wrong with you? We don't need to carry guns around here. It sounds like you live in some sort of dangerous hell hole where hoards of zombies are trying to get into your house.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


A "Negro"???? What century are you living in?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 16, 2017)

It sounds trite, but I really adore Paris, at least before the Islam invasion.  It's gorgeous.

And Florence.  I could happily live there.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2017)

skye said:


> New York in the 1920s I dig too....that was so long ago....and so far away.....
> 
> 
> so far apart from the libs and demrats and ...these communist scum of today....
> ...


There is less poverty and tenement life today ... Last prohibition crime and other crime too...


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Nov 16, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> A "Negro"???? What century are you living in?



In XIX, with Mark Twain, Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry


----------



## Crixus (Nov 16, 2017)

Comrade Johnson said:


> What is your favorite city? American ones are counted too.






Ft. Collins Colorado.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 16, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> I don't know where this stuff comes from that we are living in some sort of war zone.



I don't know either....I've in D.C. (not the burbs) since I was an infant.  We had our time when we were "the murder capital," but those days are long gone.



Lysistrata said:


> The DC area is a great place to live.


It is.  The one thing that needs improvement is the overall quality of the public high schools.  It's not that one cannot get a high quality education in them, but rather that there are too many distractions in the classroom and there's too often not enough parental participation in kids' development -- personal and academic.  Part of that a school system can address and to an extent resolve, but part of it there's little the system can do....A school system cannot penalize a student because of a parent's torpidity/insouciance toward the kid's scholastic advancement.



Lysistrata said:


> The museums, Ford's theater, Chinatown, Rock Creek Park, DuPont, the Florida Avenue Grill, Ben's Chili Bowl, Georgetown. All of the communities of Thais, Koreans, Middle Easterners, Indians, Ethiopians, Hondurans, Colombians, Vietnamese, Mexicans. The DC community is so rich. If I've left anyone else out



....Notwithstanding that, by and large, the architecture and landscape/vistas in D.C. are scaled for humans and are very handsome, sometimes in a stately way and sometimes in a charming way, and there's even variety to it and the aesthetic appeal exists in every economic segment and all around the city....the corridors of South Dakota, Rhode Island and Michigan Aves; the Frederick Douglas House area; the Southeast Massachusetts Ave, Pennsylvania Ave, and Southern Ave corridors, LeDroit Park, Capitol Hill, Shaw, the area around the old Walter Reed Hospital; Petworth, Brightwood Park and Columbia Heights; and pretty much everything west of 14th Street....As one travels through the city, while the "current" block or street may be run down, in just a minute or two one'll come upon a well kept and pleasant looking section...In short, it's hard to move about D.C. and not in very short order encounter something nice to look at.  Heck, even just the abundance of trees (as cities go) makes the D.C. pleasant looking.

From an economic standpoint, it's one of the best places for building personal wealth.  To this day, one of my close acquaintances thanks me for advice I gave him when he was looking to buy his first home.  I told buy whatever appealed to him so long as it was inside the city limits.  He bought a modest condo in the Thomas Circle area for about $200K.  He sold it eight years later for just under $600K, and all he did was maintain the property, no upgrades, just kept it good shape.  He's not the only person who experienced that...scores of the junior staff in my firm did the same thing, buying either a condo or rowhouse.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Were I that individual, I'd rue my situation's having resulted from my fateful choice that evening as well as my not having thought beforehand, while I was in home area, to gas-up.  My doing so does not, however, evince there being endemic violence of that sort in D.C.  D.C., like any locale, has its bad sections and ne'er do wells.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 16, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


OT:
I read that and thought "really?"  I was going to remark upon it, but I didn't because it and the member's use of that term isn't really germane to thread topic.  Don't get me wrong, I'm glad  you did, but I don't want to have a conversation about the word or anyone's use of it.  For now and for me, those two things will just have to be what they are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 17, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Damascus, Virginia. My hometown.
> 
> I own one of those mountains. Not tellin which one. Well, maybe one and one half.


Moving to VA, probably Shenandoah Valley area.  Any recommendations in VA besides Damascus?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 17, 2017)

From a place to be at, you can't beat where I am at now in San Diego County.  Only 5 places in the world have the perfect weather of San Diego city.  The county has every climate zone of the world but two - tropic and arctic.  Moving away but only because we want to experience the world a little more.
Morning go sailing.




Go visit one of the worlds largest telescopes later in the morning.




Go play in the desert in the afternoon.




Go home and watch the sunset with a glass of local wine.


----------

